# How can I remove the flower wreath from villagers door?



## Ella:D (Aug 11, 2020)

I am new to the game (one week in) and just finished helping the first few villagers with their house. They have all moved in but I really want to remove the flower wreath that was inclueded in the things that you had to submit to a box before the villager moves in. 

I really want to remove it! 
Does anyone know how?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 11, 2020)

The flower wreath you submit goes inside the peppy's house, not one their door.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 11, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> The flower wreath you submit goes inside the peppy's house, not one their door.


Maybe they've changed it, and it's on the door now? 
But if it's in their house, you can't remove it. If it's on their door, giving them a new wreath (or other door decoration) SHOULD remove it, from what I understand.


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 12, 2020)

You could try gifting a seasonal wreath, like the shell wreath. From what I heard, some seasonal items get removed when the season is over. I don't know if they'll put the old wreath back up, though. Your best bet is probably just gifting a new wreath you can live with. There are some pretty ones, if you don't like that particular one.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 12, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Maybe they've changed it, and it's on the door now?
> But if it's in their house, you can't remove it. If it's on their door, giving them a new wreath (or other door decoration) SHOULD remove it, from what I understand.



That would be a really weird change. My starter peppy had it on the wall inside her house. I highly doubt they'll modify any existing villager house design


----------



## Serabee (Aug 12, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> That would be a really weird change. My starter peppy had it on the wall inside her house. I highly doubt they'll modify any existing villager house design


I agree with it being a weird and unnecessary change, but by the phrasing, it sounded like it was already on the front door. So I thought maybe Nintendo had changed it somehow and thus offered some advice in case they had.


----------



## milraen (Aug 12, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> You could try gifting a seasonal wreath, like the shell wreath. From what I heard, some seasonal items get removed when the season is over. I don't know if they'll put the old wreath back up, though. Your best bet is probably just gifting a new wreath you can live with. There are some pretty ones, if you don't like that particular one.


They definitely remove seasonal wreaths so this would work. I wanted Erik to permanently have the mushroom wreath but he always removed it after a little while


----------

